# Pimped Out Strollers



## Johnnie (Apr 20, 2009)

I think those are pretty cool! LOL! What do you think?


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 21, 2009)

O hell no...LOL


----------



## Karren (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah!!! Those are awesome!! Too bad my 18 year old won't fit in one any more! Lol.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *AnnaKG00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif O hell no...LOL I know, huh? LOL

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah!!! Those are awesome!! Too bad my 18 year old won't fit in one any more! Lol. Haha! Yeah, I'm sure he would've liked 'rollin' in one of those?


----------



## Karren (Apr 21, 2009)

Might even be cheaper than his Impreza? At least insurance wise! Lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 21, 2009)

omg wow! those are so cool!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 21, 2009)

Dude, I would sooooo get one of those! Are you kidding? Especially the 1st and 2nd ones, not so much the last.

What? That looks cool as hell


----------



## McRubel (Apr 21, 2009)

Fun!


----------



## katana (Apr 21, 2009)

Haha, how much?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 21, 2009)

They look so cool but no way would I actually use one lol.


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 21, 2009)

They look cool but i'm holding out for the double stroller version.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Might even be cheaper than his Impreza? At least insurance wise! Lol. LOL...yes, that's true.

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dude, I would sooooo get one of those! Are you kidding? Especially the 1st and 2nd ones, not so much the last. What? That looks cool as hell

I'd rock one of these too...LOL. The last one is actually solar powered and you can connect your ipod to it





Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, how much? Mmm...I wish I knew how much too but I've yet to find the price. I'll post it as soon as I find out.


----------



## MORONGO NATIVE (Jun 10, 2012)

These strollers are bad ass thinking bout getting one... They are about 5000


----------

